# bream beds



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Went today around whites river and caught a few. (9 keepers) They are full of eggs. It was hit or miss, didnt catch more than 2 in any one spot. But it shouldnt be long though. Water temp was 75. :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iam waiting on the flatheads to come off the beds:whistling:


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Bream should be spawning now and soon. full moon last week...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Water out here in Texas is 75. Redbreast have eggs. Males squirting when handled to remove hook. Shellcrackers are scarce and mostly small in size, but there are here somewhere. Last Nov. that's about all I caught for weeks.


----------

